# NIKON D5100 or CANON T3i 600D



## haveastrike (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi,

I am newbie in photography and i am thinking about taking a beginner level DSLR,Now i am stuck in two models which are


    NIKON D5100
    CANON T3i 600D

Can anyone help me choosing a better one,I am gonna try photography and videography for opting camera.If you have any other suggestion with price range 50k please comment it also.

Thanks in advance :blushing:


----------



## enzodm (Feb 28, 2012)

Nikon D5100 has a better sensor at high ISO. If you are interested in video, Canon does it better (except that you do not have autofocus during video). There are many comparisons on the net.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Feb 28, 2012)

Canon 600D vs Nikon D5100


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Feb 28, 2012)

Get the very bottom of the line DSLR from whatever brand has menu's and buttons you like more. Go with Canon if you don't want to deal with learning which lenses will work, will autofocus, etc with what Nikon bodies. Use the rest of your funds for quality lenses and flashes. By the time your skills outgrow the camera you will have saved up for a much better one. Doing anything besides this, IMO, is wasting your money because by the time your skills catch up with the camera it will have surpassed it's shutter life.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Feb 28, 2012)

scorpion_tyr said:


> Get the very bottom of the line DSLR from whatever brand has menu's and buttons you like more. Go with Canon if you don't want to deal with learning which lenses will work, will autofocus, etc with what Nikon bodies. Use the rest of your funds for quality lenses and flashes. By the time your skills outgrow the camera you will have saved up for a much better one. Doing anything besides this, IMO, is wasting your money because by the time your skills catch up with the camera it will have surpassed it's shutter life.



What's the point of buying a camera if you don't plan to learn?


----------



## BZSPhotography (Feb 28, 2012)

Im in school so youtube is blocked now, i can still help you though. Open youtube, got to DigitalRevTV's channel, there you will find an amazing comparison video between these two DSLR's. My brother was in that situation and he found that video really helpful, it will definitely help you make up your mind.


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 28, 2012)

I was faced with that same decision awhile ago, and I ended up with the T3i, and I couldn't be happier. I chose it for the following reasons: 
1) The Canon has a considerably better LCD for checking focus etc
2) the video AF is terrible on the Nikon, so that didn't count for much. I've done video with the T3i and its fantastic. Manually focusing is easy as well. 
3) the Nikon felt more "toyish". The user interface seemed way too basic and seemed to be trying to walk me through things. While that's great for most beginners, its not what I wanted. The Canon had a bit steeper learning curve to it, and I appreciated that. 
4) I just liked the physical feel of the Canon better. It felt like it was more rugged, and personally it fit better in my hand. 

There were a couple other reasons, but those were really the main ones. Again I have absolutely loved my T3i, and I wouldn't dream of swapping it out for a D5100.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 28, 2012)

The D5100 has the best image quality dollar for dollar of any DSLR.


----------



## TamiAz (Feb 28, 2012)

I say Nikon... Love my D5100!! :thumbup:


----------



## xj0hnx (Feb 28, 2012)

My vote goes to the D5100, hte entry level Canons feel like toys to me.

Canon T3i vs Nikon D5100


----------



## Ocho_1 (Feb 29, 2012)

I have the 5100 & really like it.


----------

